# Does hypnotherapy help reflux?



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I posted this question on the IBS forum and Eric kindly directed me here. Anybody have input for me?My reflux is acting up worse than my IBS at this time. I notice my reflux gets worse if I'm stressed and I was wondering if hypnotherapy does anything for it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jleigh, I don't "link" well so I'll have to just tell ya where to look, OK?Hop to the Discussion Group Forum & look for this thread: "Hypnotherapy Subject at Functional Symposium" posted by mxz583.Recent studies have shown that it does help. Read that post for more info. Hope this helps. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/019424.html Hope this helps







[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-06-2001).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Hi, guys! I've been wondering the same thing myself and glad Jleigh asked it (Hi, Eric!







) I finally found the tangled, hidden cord to my tape recorder and moved the operation into the bedroom -- a step closer! I'm not sure though, that functional dyspepsia is the same thing as Gerd or that Gerd is a "functional" condition. Somebody set me straight here. Gerd is when the lower esophageal sphincter -- the muscle -- is actually physically weakened; I don't think it's just a problem of motility. I _know_ it's not the same condition as dyspepsia, although the symptoms are the same. And it's definitely not like IBS, where it's a problem of perception and visceral sensitivity. Or they'd prescribe a lot more anti-depressants for it instead of those horrid proton pump inhibitors. I did find a study from 1989 (!) on the web about hypnosis and Gerd -- and not a word since! (Or Eric, was that something I saw on your site?) (this brain is quickly going!)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist and J, gerd is an organic problem, so hypnotherapy would help to relax you and build your immune system and probably work on gastric secretion and some other issues, but you would still need to fight the organic problem with meds probably.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, glad your one step closer and glad to see you posting here and hope your doing well.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks everyone for your help. I am going to look up dyspepsia. I don't know what that is. I am encouraged and it gives me all the more reason to get those tapes. I will do that as soon as I can.God Bless------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yup, Eric, I can't just let everyone else have all the good news, can I?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Feels like old times Persist and I for one am glad your here.







J,some info on dyspepsia for you. http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m3225/6_6...+bowel+syndrome ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2001)

I'm a GERD (reflux) sufferer and I've been active on a GERD Board. I have a hiatal hernia and a weak LES valve yet I recognize that over the past 5 years my GERD symptoms can disappear or get so severe for long periods that I'm virtually disabled. I can't ignore the psychological components to this condition and I assume that they would be the same for IBS. About three months ago, I had three hypnotherapy sessions and then I started using a self-hypnosis tape directed towards general good health and healing your body. Hypnosis has really turned my world around. I'm virtually symptom free now after a year of absolute misery. My mother had IBS which always flared up when she was upset or angry. She would never tackle any psychological issues and passed away some years ago. I think we all feel stress and negative feelings and some of us direct these feelings into our bodies and the result is not pretty. I'd recommend hypnosis to anyone.


----------

